# New Climber seeking employment



## Eden1988 (Feb 28, 2013)

My name is Brenden Robbins. I am 24 years old and I am from Stuttgart, Arkansas. I got my training for ground work, tree maintenance/removal, and climbing at the Ouachita Job Corps in the field of Urban Forestry. I completed and graduated in September 2010. After leaving the program, I worked as an Arborist Assistant at Garvan Woodland Gardens in Hot Springs, AR for 5 months and had to quit due to moving homes. After the move I have done small tree jobs with my two friends who I taught how to do ground work. I am seeking employment under a legitimate business for the registered expirience needed for ISA Certifications. I have my own climbing gear. I am willing to learn more and work any job with you and your crew. I just need my chance. Please respond when you can. I am in current need of a job and I would love to get into doing serious tree work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2013)

*Employment*

Are you willing to move?


----------



## Arborcareman (Feb 28, 2013)

*Want to be an Arborist?*

Just like [email protected]

How do you feel about moving from Arkansas?

I've got a post under employment.


----------



## Eden1988 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am willing to move.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Mar 3, 2013)

*see my post ..... Summer work in ALASKA*



Eden1988 said:


> I am willing to move.



Id like to talk to you
I"m willing to pay a round trip ticket once summer in AK starts that way you could get back at the end of the season! call my phone number its on the request


----------



## Ucf1993 (Aug 30, 2014)

We have offices in the mid west and we are always looking for new talent, email me your contact info so we can discuss if you are still looking. [email protected].


----------



## GlenWimpy (Oct 11, 2014)

Stuttgart is close to memphis! Did you find a job?


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

Eden1988 said:


> My name is Brenden Robbins. I am 24 years old and I am from Stuttgart, Arkansas. I got my training for ground work, tree maintenance/removal, and climbing at the Ouachita Job Corps in the field of Urban Forestry. I completed and graduated in September 2010. After leaving the program, I worked as an Arborist Assistant at Garvan Woodland Gardens in Hot Springs, AR for 5 months and had to quit due to moving homes. After the move I have done small tree jobs with my two friends who I taught how to do ground work. I am seeking employment under a legitimate business for the registered expirience needed for ISA Certifications. I have my own climbing gear. I am willing to learn more and work any job with you and your crew. I just need my chance. Please respond when you can. I am in current need of a job and I would love to get into doing serious tree work.


Still interested? I’m Stacy Blue with Lake State Property and Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocated assistance available as well as housing. [email protected]. Our climbers make top dollar for the area. Welcome to MN, the summer life is dreamy.


----------

